

Google sees voice search as core  - joshwprinceton
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7982763.stm

======
nazgulnarsil
how many people set up their browser to require as little typing as possible
for normal browsing habits? I know I have.

I've considered going with voice recognition for typing but the software
doesn't seem to be "there" yet.

